# Thoughts on the Mini Moyu Aosu?



## Stuart Wade (Sep 22, 2017)

What are your thoughts on the cube? Compared to the original and all other 4x4's.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 22, 2017)

Stuart Wade said:


> What are your thoughts on the cube? Compared to the original and all other 4x4's.


I dont own one but I tried a couple here is my opinion:
slow but it has nice corner cutting also the feeling is pretty nice ,I dont like the stickers tho


----------



## Stuart Wade (Sep 22, 2017)

applezfall said:


> I dont own one but I tried a couple here is my opinion:
> slow but it has nice corner cutting also the feeling is pretty nice ,I dont like the stickers tho


Thanks!


----------



## applezfall (Sep 22, 2017)

Stuart Wade said:


> Thanks!


I think that the cube isnt worth it just get the yuxin blue ,traxxas 50k and thunderclap springs for the same price or get the wuque


----------



## Stuart Wade (Sep 22, 2017)

applezfall said:


> I think that the cube isnt worth it just get the yuxin blue ,traxxas 50k and thunderclap springs for the same price or get the wuque


I think you're right.


----------

